# Cats living the American Dream in the Old West...



## Catalyst (Mar 26, 2020)

This thread will be devoted to my roommates, all nine of them... had four cats awhile ago, but my latest rescue kitty got knocked up before I could get her fixed, so I now have nine, although five are still tiny kittens and will not be cruising around our home until they are a bit older. No worries, they'll soon realize that they're in cat heaven, with a master---er, I mean butler---who loves the blasted varmints!!! And if they raid my fridge and drink all my beer, well, I can always buy more beverages at the store, and I also have a wet bar to complement my 8' pool table, a work of modern art, LOL. I'll post a shot of the table so y'all can see what I mean... ain't a crappy bar table in town that can touch it. Alright, without any further ado, let's post some cat pics... 































































Uh-oh, reached my limit too soon... story of my life. But I'll be back in a flash with some more kitty pics, haven't even gotten to the youngsters yet.


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 26, 2020)

Round #2 of pics:































































That's Tiger in the first pic, along with black cat Crackhead in the second. Crackhead earned that moniker, he's always fiddling with stuff or rocketing around the house like a meteor, just like your average crackhead. Fifth pic shows Tiger & Phoenix (white boots), I rescued both of them from our local shelter at the same time, back in early June of 2019. Penultimate pic shows Tiger carving the corner in the Pool Room, as an old skateboarder I often run the laser dot up the walls so the cats can get vertical, LOL. He'll actually carve all the way through the corner, bouncing off both walls before dropping back to the carpet... I'll post a video later. BTW, I'm not only butler to the cats, I'm also their chef, so I'm tossing in a few food pics so y'all can see that the cats eat well around here.


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 26, 2020)

Round #3 of pics:































































Phoenix resembles that Christmas turkey, only she weighs considerably less... that bird was an 18-pounder, LOL. Note that I widened all the window sills in our home specifically for the cats, and added aerial walkways outside... I even built a 'ladder' to the roof, or to the metal awning on the east side of our home. From there the cats can easily access the roof, sometimes they like to go up there and the raptor danger is insignificant here on the eastern edge of town... go further out and the situation becomes dangerous. We DO have coyotes which infiltrate the neighborhood at night, usually toward midnight when human activity dies down, so I like to bring all the cats in at dusk or shortly thereafter. The coyotes use a narrow sandy wash to the north to creep into the 'hood, looking for snacks in the form of small domestic animals.


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 26, 2020)

Round #4 of pics:































































Yeah, life is rough here in the wilds of southeastern Arizona, with Tombstone half an hour away and my home surrounded by [email protected]$$ mountain ranges with heller offroading, dirt biking, world-class technical rock climbing at the Stronghold, etc. We get 300+ days of sunshine per year, we have clean fresh air, no smog, minimal traffic, and virtually no crime (since would-be perps know that even Grandma is STRAPPED with a .44, and she'll blow their fool heads off solely as a form of ******* entertainment, LOL). Those last few shots show the Dragoon Mountains to the east of my home, look closely and you can see the crags, domes & spires of the Stronghold... don't be fooled by these pics, my cheesy Canon cam doesn't do the range justice, many of those crags are hundreds & hundreds of feet high, yeah? Last pic was taken in 'Creative Shots' mode (no, I wasn't drunk at the time), kind of makes me feel like I'm aboard the TITANIC, LOL.


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 26, 2020)

Round #5 of pics:































































I keep my 8' pool table covered when it's not in use, otherwise these blasted varmints would scratch the heck out of the felt, LOL. A thick blanket and that carpet remnant work just fine for this purpose, and the cats like hanging out up there when I'm not shooting stick. I even tossed a new cat bed up there, which you'll see in a moment.


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 26, 2020)

Round #6 of pics:































































The cats sure like that new cat bed... I think it's really a bed meant for small-to-medium-sized dogs, but don't tell the cats that, LOL. The cats also like the concrete slabs under the wide full-length metal awnings which run down the east & west sides of our home... there's little Phoenix rolling in catnip on the slab, I regularly throw down some catnip for the kitties (unless it's too windy, which sometimes happens here in the high desert).


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 26, 2020)

Round #7 of pics:































































Funny thing about living in rural Arizona, it's like going back in time to a better era... for instance, I paid $36K cash for my home, it sits on roughly 1/4-acre on a terraced hill so I have heller views, privacy, and the lot feels much larger. I sunk an extra $5K or so into the home, along with four straight months of elbow grease and hard work, but now I have a home worth $65K or more, not that I'll ever sell it. I NEVER could've done this back on the beach in Kalifornia, no way it would've been possible, but it can STILL be done in Arizona, you just have to choose the right area in which to live. No metro dumps like Phoenix, gotta go smaller when it comes to towns, and live at elevation also, that makes life far more comfortable. My home lies at 3624' elevation, but the surrounding ranges rise to 8000' and 9000', while Mt. Graham in the Pinaleno Mountains soars to 10,720' elevation. These ranges are known as 'sky islands' because they have entirely different ecosystems, habitat, wildlife, etc., and they are much cooler in the summer, a nice escape when heat rises above triple digits. Elevation also means less humidity during the monsoon, a BIG PLUS during July & August, LOL.


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 26, 2020)

Round #8 of pics:































































There's Little Miss Mulligan (rescued from the golf course where some chump abandoned her, I call her Molly for short) with her litter of kittens... the little critters are awfully cute, can't wait till they start cruising around and livening up our home, LOL. I'll probably shift them to the little-used garden tub in the master bathroom in another week or two, once they grow enough to make that box cramped. I use the other tub & shower anyway, it's narrower but deeper and closer to the water heater, so it takes less time to fill and less time for the hot water to start flowing. Last shot shows Phoenix & Crackhead sharing quality time...


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 26, 2020)

Round #9 of pics, last round for the night... I'll try to select photos that capture the spirit of living here in scenic southeastern Arizona. 































































Well, that was too quick, but I'm getting tired... and tomorrow's another day, aye? I'll post a few more pics manana, including some shots of Tombstone, you site members who've never been there will enjoy the tour, LOL. For now, I'm going to finish this cold beer and shut down ye olde computer, time to head toward the ol' rack for some shuteye. All cats are safe & secure (have been for hours), while my forced vacation will leave me enough time to post pics tomorrow. 

You folks dealing with the idiotic viral scare, know that Cochise County has had no reported cases, though some panic-stricken morons cleaned out a few shelves at our local stores. Now things have returned to some sense of normalcy, with freight by the trainload constantly moving east & west through this burg... doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that this 'viral pandemic' was cooked up by clowns desperate to regain power. 'Russian collusion' didn't work, impeachment didn't work, and they have two absolute losers as candidates, so now they & their globalist masters are going after the economy, pffffft. 

I suppose y'all know that the fooliots in charge of the CDC have direct ties to Obama? I heard they used troops to carry the infection overseas, guess Covid-19 was all the clowns could come up with on short notice. Hopefully there will be a wicked backlash once the truth comes out... maybe some hard time for the dirty criminal swine. For those unable to grasp these concepts, just bear in mind that every political scandal in history began as a 'conspiracy theory.' Remember, folks, IT'S AN ELECTION YEAR!!! 

Enough said, I'm off to sleep, tomorrow will be another fun-filled day of living with cats, they keep me sane in a messed-up modern world, LOL. Y'all be good, and keep yer chins up during this phony manufactured 'viral pandemic'---the bull$h!t won't last forever, though the media are trying to keep it going. Media tools, all bought & sold like so many branded & ear-tagged cattle, just like scumbag establishment politicians, LOL. One fine day America will wake up and clean house, and their criminal political bull$h!t will come to an end... just say "NO' to dirty globalist swine & their tools, 10-4? :Cigar

CHEERS!!! :Cat


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the photos.

Not sure I can get on board with your conspiracy theories though 

Each to their own though....


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Welcome  
Please do come join us in General Chat, should definitely be fun!


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 26, 2020)

Well, there's a lot at stake for those involved, we'll just leave it at that... a pet forum is no place to discuss politics & politicians, unless we're talking worms & other parasites, LOL. 

How about some shots of the kittens? Here they are, taking a nap as Molly stretches her legs outside... the kittens are quite safe, ensconced as they are in the huge walk-in closet of my master bedroom. I don't use that closet for anything but storage, really, so it makes a fine cat cave: well-insulated, dark (unless I flip on the light), quiet and out of the way. I even put bowls of water & dry food down for Molly's convenience, though she also has access to the usual feeding area at one end of the dining room table. 


















Ya know, this litter reminds me of a poker hand: we have two pair (in terms of coloration, matching kittens in grey and light tan), plus an ace high in the form of that little orange tabby kitten with the racing stripes, LOL. 

Next time I photograph the kittens, I'll try to include some object for scale, I keep forgetting to do that... probably because all thoughts go out the window as soon as I see the little critters, they're so cool. In a way, I feel like a proud parent, LOL. 

Back in a bit with those shots of Tombstone I promised... you'll soon find I'm a man of my word, LOL.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Catalyst said:


> a pet forum is no place to discuss politics & politicians,


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Like I said, come on over to general chat....

More cat related, will you be getting the mum and kittens neutered now?


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 26, 2020)

Before we visit the historic town of Tombstone, also known as TTTTTD (The Town Too Tough To Die, LOL), I have some questions for y'all. Now, I've had cats for decades, and I've seen plenty of kittens in my time, but perhaps a cat expert can refresh my memory. This litter of five kittens is just over a week old; they were born on St. Patrick's Day, and they will all receive good Irish names in short order, aye? At some point in the near future, they will either need a larger cardboard box, or I will have to move them from the walk-in closet to the garden tub in the master bathroom. anda

However, they & their Ma seem to like the dim & cozy closet, whereas the garden tub receives more light from a nearby window. When is a good time to make the switch? Do I rustle up a larger cardboard box in the interim? That's easy enough to do, and I'm thinking the kittens might remain more at ease in the closet, which they are now accustomed to in terms of lighting, warmth, etc. I'm open to suggestions, and I'm adding a few pics so y'all can see what I mean, and why I ask this question. I also include a shot of the kittens next to a 'handle' or 1.75 liter bottle o' rum, so y'all can see how tiny they still are, LOL. 













































Now, the closet and the garden tub are both larger than they appear in the pics, this cheesy Canon cam never gets the scale right. Don't mind the cluster of boxes & whatnot in the closet, I've been here for just over a year and during that time I've just shifted boxes and other stuff into the closet to get 'em outta the way, 10-4? I've covered boxes & my fireproof safe with blankets and spare rugs solely to provide sleeping areas for the other cats... they're not using those covered ledges at present because Molly is rather protective of her kittens. No worries, there are many other places for the adult cats to crash elsewhere in our home. :Yawn

So, the closet is good for the kittens because it's out of the way, I don't really use it except for storage, and it's dimly lit, warm & cozy. The bathroom with the garden tub has more light, but I suppose I can cover that window, hang a sheet or beach towel over it to dim the light. There's a heating vent in the floor right near the tub, so temp is not an issue, my real concern is with elbow room for the kittens, and perhaps room for a smaller litter box when the time is right. I could easily make room for a litter box in the closet, but it might stink up the joint, while the bathroom window can be opened for ventilation when the day is warm outside. 

Which brings up another question: how soon will these kittens need a litter box? At some point, they have to learn how to use one, and I'm thinking I can put one at either end of the garden tub, after I spread out that comforter and possibly more blankets. And when the kittens grow large enough to jump out of the tub, I can position the litter box on the floor in front of the separate shower I hardly ever use, since I normally bathe in the other bathroom. This would give Molly and her kittens plenty of room to sprawl on blankets in the tub as the kittens grow, and also give them more room to play, don'tcha think? 

I'm thinking I should keep the kittens in a box in the closet awhile longer, until they become more active, then shift them to the garden tub, yeah? Bag a larger cardboard box in the near future, just to accommodate growth and give Molly more room for comfort... does this sound like a good plan to y'all? It has been awhile since I've dealt with kittens, though I'm really looking forward to having the little knucklehaids for company in my room (and elsewhere in our home, as time goes by), they should be so much fun to have around! I'll have to be careful not to step on the little ones, especially in boots, but I usually swap boots for house slippers or flip-flops anyway once I'm settled for the afternoon or evening. :Meh

Hey, when's the last time y'all saw CASSETTE TAPES like the ones in that wooden box? Those are holdovers from my "trucking daze"---I used to have even more, but I gave one friend's daughter some of the best tapes in my collection after I found out she liked listening to 'em, and actually had a cassette player, LOL. Most kids nowadays wouldn't even recognize an audio cassette from the old days... I've thought of donating the rest of mine just to get 'em outta the way, and I'll probably do that soon, but for now they'll sit in the closet and remind me of good times I had on the road in years past. :Smuggrin

OKAY, TIME TO VISIT TOMBSTONE... THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR ANY SUGGESTIONS WITH REGARD TO THE KITTENS! CHEERS!!! :Cat


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 26, 2020)

O2.0 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> Like I said, come on over to general chat....
> 
> More cat related, will you be getting the mum and kittens neutered now?


Am I not in a cat forum right now? As for fixing the cats, the gal from the animal shelter knows me, and she knows I rescued Molly from the golf course when I worked there... since Molly is a 'stray' I can get her fixed for free at the shelter, I just have to make an appointment in advance once the gal knows when the vet is coming. I'll call her in about a month, as I understand it a nursing female cat shouldn't be spayed for six weeks after giving birth. The kittens will also get fixed for free, an offer I simply can't refuse, but I believe they don't get fixed until they are 10-12 weeks old? I'll look into that again a bit later, there's no danger of any female kittens getting pregnant just yet. But I do intend to get them all fixed, the helpful gal at the shelter will act as liaison and save me heller money, LOL.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Catalyst said:


> how soon will these kittens need a litter box?


Demi was about 6 weeks old when I found him and he used the litterbox right away.
There is a political thread on here somewhere. How is your work cat?


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 26, 2020)

Ah, you mean MuuMuu the Barn Kitty... I had a little trouble with one of the inmate crew, some moron who kept lighting cigarettes in the barn near multiple fuel containers (propane, gasoline, AvGas), and the young fool trying to run the show in the maintenance shed sided with the inmate, despite the clear OSHA violation, not to mention the fact that I don't wanna smell the inmate's stanky ol' cigarettes, LOL. Long story short, I'm not working there, though I'm still on the books, go figure... and I already applied for a better job with the state, one where I'd not only put my valid CDL-A back to good use, but take a big ol' pay raise in the bargain, while not losing any benefits (probably have better ones, LOL). Meh, just minor drama in the grand scheme of things, and I'm still doing just fine here in southeastern Arizona... and so are the cats, including the new additions to our family. I presume you saw their photos? I'll be posting more of those as time goes by... in the meantime, lemme take a break from posting Tombstone shots and find a few pics of MuuMuu the Barn Kitty, just so other site members know WTF we're talking about, LOL. 













































I hope she's doing alright, I know those lazy fools won't take as good care of her as I did, but that's just the way it goes... there are 'Kindergarten Politics' involved with the young fools trying to run the show, now that I've done the hard work and brought 65 carts up to speed, I reckon the fool in charge wants to put his friend in my place, and the incident with the inmate is just an excuse. Problem is, I already told the big boss that the barn will look like hell within a month, and it will too, since I was the guy keeping it clean... so we'll see what happens, but in the meantime I'll jump on that state job offer, I have an interview next Wednesday and I think I'm the first in line, due to the fact that I already have a valid license and heaps of trucking experience, not to mention a current medical certificate & a spotless MVR. We'll see what happens next week, in the meantime I'm enjoying this unexpected vacay, my bills & property taxes are all paid & I have a chunk o' money set aside, enough to tide me over for awhile as I live 'The Life of Riley' with my cats, LOL. 

P.S. Good to hear from you again, I missed y'all after I was banned from The Cat Site... [sob]... BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Meh, in vino veritas, I probably shouldn't have downed so much tequila before speaking my mind at that site, LOL...


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Catalyst said:


> I missed y'all after I was banned from The Cat Site


Why did you get banned? I hope they take care of work kitty, but glad you found a better job.


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 26, 2020)

Haven't scored the new job YET, but haven't really lost the old one either... not in any definitive way, I mean, I'm now told that my termination date will be on April Fools' Day, same day I have my interview for the better job, LOL. Cosmic, perhaps? Or purely coincidence? Meh, I'm not worried about it, and I'll gladly jump on a job where there's no inmate crew, that much is certain. Dealing with those fools in orange clown suits gets old fast, believe me... I won't miss THAT part of the golf course job, and if I score the new job I'll be making way more money, LOL.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Catalyst said:


> Haven't scored the new job YET, but haven't really lost the old one either


I meant, why did you get banned from the other site?


----------

